# proper temp and smoke times for babyback ribs.



## billy48

This is my first time posting on this forum so be gentle.I just purchased a smoker and would like a lilttle help in getting started. i tried a slab of pork ribs already and they came out dry and over smoked. i had to cook them for about 4-hours at 225 temp. Going to try babyback ribs this time any suggestions would be great.


----------



## pineywoods

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. Check out this link on the 3-2-1 method for spare ribs use the same method but do 2-2-1 for baby backs

http://wyntk.us/3-2-1-rib-method


----------



## billy48

what type of wood do you suggest ,I have mesquite chunks and chips .or should i use another type.


----------



## pineywoods

That is a matter of personal tastes. I don't use mesquite its just to strong a flavor for me. I like pecan, cherry, apple, oak, and hickory. For pork ribs I usually use pecan or hickory personally


----------



## geek with fire

Not trying to tell you not to cook babybacks, but from my experience, spare ribs are more forgiving than BB's because they are not as lean as BB's.  Only smoke them (spares) for about 3 hours spraying with apple juice every hour.  Then wrap them in foil with some more apple juice and cook (in the oven, if you want) for another 2 hours.  Then, remove from the foil and cook over an open flame to crisp them up a bit.  If you like sauce, now is the time you can brush that stuff on.  Make sure you flip the ribs regularly to keep the sugars in the rub and sauce from burning.

This is what people are talking about when they mention the 3-2-1 method.  As you get more comfortable with all of the variables, you can change the times on the 3 the 2 and the 1.  Adding to the 3 will add more smoke, but can start to dry out quick.  More of the 2 will allow more meat to pull from the bone.  But be careful because the meat can get mushy really quick (mushy is bad) by cooking too long in the foil.

Enjoy.


----------



## billy48

do i follow the 3-2-1 method or the 2-2-1 .I have a small slab of ribs . only have mesquite will use small amount of chunks.


----------



## mythmaster

2-2-1 for baby backs.


----------



## eman

If you like your ribs fall off the bone tender. use 2-2-1 if ya like a little firmer ribs try it at 2 -1.5 - 1


----------



## billy48

making bb's what temp do you suggest. Whea trying to maintain heat what is the best method.


----------



## billy48

Billy48 said:


> making bb's what temp do you suggest. Whea trying to maintain heat what is the best method.


----------



## mythmaster

I smoke mine at 225*.  My smoker is electric, so I can't help you with maintaining temps.


----------



## flash

Billy48 said:


> making bb's what temp do you suggest. Whea trying to maintain heat what is the best method.


That will depend on your smoker. I like 225 to 250º when doing ribs. If using charcoal, read up on the minion method.


----------



## billy48

I did the 2-2-1 method .ribs came out really good .need to work on conrtoling temp could not maintain 225 at all times. had to keep adding charchol. maybe need to add more apple juice and will try another type of wood..


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats glad they came out good. Mesquite is a very strong flavor for sure I find people either really like it or really don't. As for the temps try to shoot for a range and not an exact temp maybe like 220-240. I don't know what kind of smoker your using but I get the idea its charcoal check the charcoal smoker section to see what mods people have done to theirs to get better performance. Also check out the minion method


----------



## mama's smoke

My family prefers Babies.  I wait until they're on sale for $2.99 or lower, then I stock up.  I do more of a 2-1-1 method at 225.  After the last hour, I cut them into manageable pieces, dunk them in sauce (I prefer that to brushing on the suace.) and put them on the grill to caramelize the sauce.  In fact, I have a rack in the frig. waiting for me to get home from work.  I'll season it and put it in a ziplock bag until tomorrow.  It will only be the two of us, so one rack will do.  I promise Qview during and after the process.


----------



## smoking tony

put a rub on them smoke them for 2 hours and take out put in foil for 1 more hour


----------



## smokeonthewater

I hear a lot about the 3-2-1 method and the 2-2-1 method...both way to long...2 hours fat side down creating a natural bowl for juice on top....I know ppl don't like to rap food but myron Nixon and smoking johnny triggs do it....so after 2 hrs in uncovered...45 min covered ...then unrap sauce if ur going to sauce and fat side down again for another 45 min....with a uds or wsm 245 is the ideal temp...comes out perfect every time ...oh sry obviously rapping them with tin foil...oh and when u rap if u wanna add some spritz or just a lil sauce..only helps...3.5 hours no more!


----------



## smoking tony

Best temp for rib's 225 thru out the cooking progress . I use 3 Little Pigs Rub from Lowes that is my favorite taste rub  . I put them in the frig over night and then take them out 1/2 hour before you start cooking them . Smoke then for 2-1/2  hours and after that use your favorite BBQ sauce and wrap them loose in foil for another Hour  .( I use Honey BBQ )  .


----------

